# 3fe (Dublin) Has Bean offer



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

(sorry for posting on this board... tapatalk doesn't show a board for special offers)


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting now just need to get to dublin (Hopefully work will help)


----------



## coffeeone (Dec 11, 2011)

nice, shame i dont live close.


----------

